# Cocobolo & Blue Buckeye - Western Rehandle



## Astinos (Oct 3, 2015)

Howdy all,

I friend of mine had a kitchen knife break a few months ago. A roommate said he would fix it rolleyes2 but after a few months of waiting for the lazy dope, she asked me. I was originally going to re-pin the ferrule that had popped off, but I decided I could do better. I'm sorry I don't have many WIP pics, but it's pretty straight forward.

I cut off every piece of the plastic handle and started from scratch. Spacing material and scales glued down:






Rough shaping with 80 grit on the disc-belt sander:





Still wet with oil:





Finished product, satin buffed, and hit the blade with 220 and 400 grit to remove the old stamps and refresh the satin finish. I rehoned that thing into a real beast, too:





What do y'all think?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 3, 2015)

Wow another challenging one! Looking good.


----------

